# Welcome home Nora!!! (WITH PICS!)



## Ariel (Oct 26, 2009)

Nora is just over 9 weeks and came home yesterday. I got her from Dreamflower Meadows in NC. She has an amazing temperament.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congrats!! Nora is adorable  .


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is adorable.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

What a cute, sweet baby!! Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## allears.fan (Mar 20, 2010)

First of all... 
Nora is sooooooo cute!!!


2nd of all: 
from the 3rd picture, Nora really looks like a "Norman" (i think it's her tail?)


----------



## Sheryl (Sep 9, 2010)

She's adorable! She looks a lot like our Wilson.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 26, 2009)

Thank you all. Heh, allears.fan, she, definitely a she, just hasn't filled out yet so her tail looks huge. My little prickle butt is such a little explorer! She discovered the wheel last night and I honestly don't think she's done anything but wheel (aside from brief breaks to eat and sleep). She was used to sleeping with several other young females that she annoyed Sophie half to death by trying to snuggle up to her in her sleep sack! She even kicked Sophie out of her favorite bag! Poor Soph, so many changes. As for me, I'm trying to deal with her GI tract adjusting to the big move, so lots of liner changes, wheel washes and foot baths for the girls. I love having two hedgies!!! One is great, but two is so much more fun.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

She is precious congratulations


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Ariel said:


> One is great, but two is so much more fun.


very true. 

your Nora is a doll!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> Ariel said:
> 
> 
> > One is great, but two is so much more fun.
> ...


I agree also! I don't have to share now! :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Nora is precious! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## horge (Sep 24, 2010)

Very pretty!


----------

